# D VOD: 2000 titles with HD in July. Order online/phone



## ralphfurley (Jun 12, 2004)

from TV week:

" _To help make the experience more seamless, DirecTV is planning to launch a new TiVo-like feature that will allow HD DVR users to order VOD programs (or schedule any DirecTV content for recording) online or by mobile phone.
"You will be able to browse titles on directv.com [and] have it waiting for you ready to go on your DVR when you get home," Mr. Shanks said._ "

http://www.tvweek.com/page.cms?pageId=679

please please give me VOD


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

Looks as if I need that bigger hard drive. eSATA enclosure I come.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

brewer4 said:


> Looks as if I need that bigger hard drive. eSATA enclosure I come.


This is what's going to use the 100 gigs you can't now use...


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh this is going to be sweeeeeet. 

Thanks for posting this information. I am psyched for this service. You have included two of my wish list items for the HR20 in one thread is awesome.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I thought the 100GB was for Showcases? Wonder how big the VOD files will be and how much you could fit in the 100GB partition.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> I thought the 100GB was for Showcases? Wonder how big the VOD files will be and how much you could fit in the 100GB partition.


Well Earl said... [ no just kidding]
So far the Showcase(s) have been SD & just a few min.
It must be [as Earl said a long time ago] for "pushed" programing.
Isn't this that?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Well it really depends on how you term PUSHED :lol:

I don't know it could be that. Could also be where you request what you want to watch and it's streamed to the machine and you can watch it as it's streamed. In that case I would think it would go to the main DVR storage area. 

I honestly am not sure maybe someone with more knowledge on how it works will fill us all in.


----------



## ralphfurley (Jun 12, 2004)

Look at the image in the article....one item is "Fools of April"...sounds very current. The menu looks just like other images that have been previously posted.

Shanks makes it seems as though broadband would be used to keep things more current. add something on spur of moment. These menus look as though they're set in stone.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

This may relate a little more to the "push" aspects:



"TV Week Article" said:


> "If all of a sudden a news story about Don Imus is a very high-trafficked clip, the system will push that over to the satellite since everybody wants to see it," Mr. Shanks said.


So... If during the day they detect that a "hot" item is being requested a lot via VOD... they can then push it to everyone, to the reserved space.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ralphfurley said:


> Look at the image in the article....one item is "Fools of April"...sounds very current. The menu looks just like other images that have been previously posted.
> 
> Shanks makes it seems as though broadband would be used to keep things more current. add something on spur of moment. These menus look as though they're set in stone.


The menu's are proto-types from months ago...
Not even sure if they are screen captured from an actuall unit, or just photoshopped prototypes.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

This is going to be great I think D* is really stepping up to the plate these days especially once those new birds are up and running.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

This article confirms that VOD will indeed involve a satellite delivery component for "the most popular content".

It gags me that the author introduces the concept of programming "stored on the satellite".

I'm sure it is a relief for many R15 owners to see the mention of VOD with respect to non-HD DVRs.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Is this going to be a free service or do we need to get the wallets out again?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

As far as storage goes, here's my guess:
Pure push content, meaning stuff that you never requested, will be stored in the reserved area and will not subtract from your free space.
Any content you request, either via the box or the website, will be stored in the user area and will subtract from your free space.
I think this is the most straightforward way of doing it, and it makes the most sense to me. I really like how they will be pushing out "hot" items on a real-time basis. It will make the service even more like cable's.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> Is this going to be a free service or do we need to get the wallets out again?


There will be both free and paid content.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Any idea how much (if anything) this content will cost? I know with the cable I can get (Cablevision) some of it is free, other stuff you have to pay for.

Edit: OK, looks like I was smeeked. Me bad


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Any idea how much (if anything) this content will cost? I know with the cable I can get (Cablevision) some of it is free, other stuff you have to pay for.


Most likely the same cost models that cable uses will be tried by DIRECTV. Some cost, some free, some free if they have commercials, some free if you have HBO (or other premium channels) otherwise a cost.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Any idea how much (if anything) this content will cost? I know with the cable I can get (Cablevision) some of it is free, other stuff you have to pay for.
> 
> Edit: OK, looks like I was smeeked. Me bad


Based on other reports over the past year.

Anywhere between: $0 and $50 depending on the content.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Also, will you be able to schedule shows already in the Guide (not VOD) via the internet?

For instance:
Rangers-Thrashers game on tonight, but I have to work late. If this was activated, could I schedule the game from the internet? With Stand Alone TiVo, you can schedule through the Yahoo TV Schedule.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Also, will you be able to schedule shows already in the Guide (not VOD) via the internet?


Yep, all programming can be scheduled via the Internet. VOD and regular.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Yep, all programming can be scheduled via the Internet. VOD and regular.


Fantastic!! No more panic calls to the Mrs. and praying she gets it right


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Steve Robertson said:


> This is going to be great I think D* is really stepping up to the plate these days especially once those new birds are up and running.


The beauty of this plan is that the new satellites don't need to be up. The downside of this plan is that everyone who wants to use the service will need to get their HR20 reliably connected to the Internet via some sort of terrestrial broadband connection.

Maybe they will have dedicated Internet connection installers...


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

If this all comes to fruition, this will make me glad that I didn't jump ship when I got HD and stuck it out with the HR-20


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> This may relate a little more to the "push" aspects:
> 
> So... If during the day they detect that a "hot" item is being requested a lot via VOD... they can then push it to everyone, to the reserved space.


Thank God most of the Anna Nicole stories are behind us.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> If this all comes to fruition, this will make me glad that I didn't jump ship when I got HD and stuck it out with the HR-20


It's not really an "if" at this point, it's just a matter of "when." And the answer to that is, soon.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jeremy W said:


> Any content you request, either via the box or the website, will be stored in the user area and will subtract from your free space.


What do you suppose are the chances that the broadband delivered content actually goes to the reserve area instead. Did DirecTV suggest that you would be able to "archive" VOD content?


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Wonder if Directv will still require you to use an intel/viiv computer for VOD?


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> It's not really an "if" at this point, it's just a matter of "when." And the answer to that is, soon.


I guess I'm more skeptical than you are...But I agree, it IS when, but when could be the June date that is speculated or 2 years from now. You just never know...


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

leww37334 said:


> Wonder if Directv will still require you to use an intel/viiv computer for VOD?


I'm using a NON-VIV/Intel computer (but still Windows based AMD) computer and once I reconfigured my firewall, it works fine. Direct ethernet connection via cat5 cable to US Robotics Router.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

harsh said:


> What do you suppose are the chances that the broadband delivered content actually goes to the reserve area instead. Did DirecTV suggest that you would be able to "archive" VOD content?


It's certainly possible, I was just guessing about where it would go. I highly doubt that unlimited "archiving" will be allowed, but the fact that it's stored in the user space doesn't preclude it from expiring.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

leww37334 said:


> Wonder if Directv will still require you to use an intel/viiv computer for VOD?


VOD has nothing to do with a computer. All you need is a broadband connection. The only reason you'd need a computer is if you want to schedule VOD downloads using DirecTV's website.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Fantastic!! No more panic calls to the Mrs. and praying she gets it right


LMAO I can relate


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> VOD has nothing to do with a computer. All you need is a broadband connection. The only reason you'd need a computer is if you want to schedule VOD downloads using DirecTV's website.


Another part of the article talked about the relaunch of the music and photos stuff. For that you will still need a computer and to be "supported" that will require ViiV certification. (But many people will find other programs/computer combinations that will also work very well too.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

The more details we learn about VOD, the happier I am becoming


----------



## DBordello (Dec 16, 2006)

I'd imagine that requested stuff would have to be stored in the user portion of the drive. 

If the user is unable to influence what is stored in the reserved portion it makes the system very easy to maintain. Every user receives the same signal and has the storage capacity. Therefore every unit is going to stay in sync with the expected contents (ignoring signal loss, etc). 

If the user is able to influence the reserved space then those who push clips can not really be sure that there is space available. Then you have to deal with that conflict.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm really starting to get concerned about available hard drive space now. When my drive is at it's cleanest I only have about 30% of the space free, and that 30% can get filled up very quickly. I really hope at least some of the VOD will go on the D* reserved space on the drive; if not it looks like I'll be shopping for an eSATA solution in the near future.


----------



## tucker301 (Feb 11, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> This may relate a little more to the "push" aspects:
> 
> So... If during the day they detect that a "hot" item is being requested a lot via VOD... they can then push it to everyone, to the reserved space.


Great.
I drive full of "Whose Anna Nichol's Baby's Daddy?" is what I've yearned for. :nono2:


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

This push business sounds like the reciprocal of "Suggestions".


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

mikeny said:


> This push business sounds like the reciprocal of "Suggestions".


The way it is described in the article it doesn't seem like it's really anything like Tivo's suggestions. The article describes that content which is in high demand would potentially be pushed down to receivers automatically, so I guess it is "suggesting" you watch it in some fashion, but I prefer to follow my own suggestions instead of those of the unwashed masses :lol:


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

PoitNarf said:


> The way it is described in the article it doesn't seem like it's really anything like Tivo's suggestions. The article describes that content which is in high demand would potentially be pushed down to receivers automatically, so I guess it is "suggesting" you watch it in some fashion, but I prefer to follow my own suggestions instead of those of the unwashed masses :lol:


Basically replace a few PPV's with VOD channels.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> ....follow my own suggestions instead of those of the unwashed masses :lol:


I think they're just "huddled" masses..the unwashed is optional..:lol:


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> The way it is described in the article it doesn't seem like it's really anything like Tivo's suggestions. The article describes that content which is in high demand would potentially be pushed down to receivers automatically, so I guess it is "suggesting" you watch it in some fashion, but I prefer to follow my own suggestions instead of those of the unwashed masses :lol:


Yeah, that's the point I was trying to describe.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Better not no way in hell am I dumping my Macs. Guess I better get in gear and buy that Airport Express for the HR20.


Been said on here before, VOD has nothing to do with any PC on your local network. It is all internet based so all that is needed is the correct Gateway and DNS information on the HR20.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

packfan909 said:


> Been said on here before, VOD has nothing to do with any PC on your local network.


A Mac user can't miss an opportunity to spout off about how awesome Macs are.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Jeremy W said:


> A Mac user can't miss an opportunity to spout off about how awesome Macs are.


Damn right. :lol:


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

MikeW said:


> Thank God most of the Anna Nicole stories are behind us.


NOt if you're living in South Florida.... It's still one of the top stories on the local news every day, and at least I'm getting sick of it!


----------



## tekie99 (Sep 14, 2006)

Anyone know if HowardTV will be coming to D* VOD??? I WANT MY HOWARDTV!


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

On a similar note, I was wondering if this means we'll be able to get WWE 24/7


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

And are these VoD shows going to be closed captioned?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tekie99 said:


> Anyone know if HowardTV will be coming to D* VOD??? I WANT MY HOWARDTV!





patsrule316 said:


> On a similar note, I was wondering if this means we'll be able to get WWE 24/7





Capmeister said:


> And are these VoD shows going to be closed captioned?


We have no idea.


----------



## RobS (Mar 23, 2007)

Can someone please explain what all this talk about broadband is as it relates to VOD? Wouldn't all the video for VoD come down from the sat? I'm not getting where a broadband connection comes into play.


----------



## John Walsh III (Apr 27, 2002)

WWE 24/7 and Howard TV have got to be the most requested services. I want them both.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jeremy W said:


> A Mac user can't miss an opportunity to spout off about how awesome Macs are.


In the land of the blind, the one-eyed man is king.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RobS said:


> Can someone please explain what all this talk about broadband is as it relates to VOD? Wouldn't all the video for VoD come down from the sat? I'm not getting where a broadband connection comes into play.


Use the search function and look for VOD Broadband. It has been generously covered.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

WWE 24/7 would appear to be a streaming Internet product as opposed to an on demand video service. Howard TV is a product of a joint venture between Comcast, Time Warner and Cox Communications. They have not demonstrated a lot of interest in providing content to the satcasters. Howard TV would be something that could be a good pilot.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

RobS said:


> Can someone please explain what all this talk about broadband is as it relates to VOD? Wouldn't all the video for VoD come down from the sat? I'm not getting where a broadband connection comes into play.


There is not enough satellite capacity to stream the hundreds of titles that users might be downloading at any point in time, so only those that are being requested frequently and over a broad geographical area would be sent via satellite. Most content would be sent over the internet to your HR20's ethernet port.

That being said, I had an very interesting conversation with a DirecTV engineer about a year ago, who said that were planning to use some of the Spaceway satellite capacity to do burst transmission of VOD content. These satellites are capable of producing very narrow spot beams on demand, and pushing a LOT of data through these spots (on the order of 20 to 30 megabits/second or more). That's only 2 or 3 times realtime for HD content, but you could download 2 hours of SD in about 10 minutes at that rate.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

PoitNarf said:


> I'm really starting to get concerned about available hard drive space now. When my drive is at it's cleanest I only have about 30% of the space free, and that 30% can get filled up very quickly. I really hope at least some of the VOD will go on the D* reserved space on the drive; if not it looks like I'll be shopping for an eSATA solution in the near future.


I was thinking the exact same thing last night. I was down to 30% capacity and this is just with what is available now in HD.

Once the new HD channels are lighted up I'll HAVE to get more space.


----------



## chicagojim (Sep 13, 2006)

I can't wait until my broadband provider (cable) starts whipping out the ban stick and shutting down users for reaching their "invisible" tier cap. I'm already probably downloading on the order of 80-140 GB a month. This should push me over their threshold nicely :lol:


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> A Mac user can't miss an opportunity to spout off about how awesome Macs are.


No, we're sick and tired of folks pretending we don't matter. We do. And there's a lot of us. We're also, contrary to misinformed knucklehead wisdom, very technologically advanced. We expect things to Just Work -- our idea of fun isn't scanning for spyware, it's plugging in a device, having it Just Work, and actually ENJOYING IT. That's what gets so frustrating -- every time we ask about compatibility with a Mac, we get told either a) we're too stupid to own a PC; b) Apple is going out of business; c) Nobody owns Macs so who cares; or my personal favorite, d) Apple is going out of business.

I'm not giving up my Macs. There's a much better chance of me dumping DirecTV first, and that's not happening either!

I just want you to understand where I'm coming from. It's not that I'm too stupid to own a PC (that's the common knucklehead wisdom I'm talking about above), it's that I like having a UNIX workstation that Just Works.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> VOD has nothing to do with a computer. All you need is a broadband connection. The only reason you'd need a computer is if you want to schedule VOD downloads using DirecTV's website.


I guess some people should start looking for somebody other than Commiecast as their broadband provider if stuff will be downloaded. I can see the *****ing start already "But I was downloading legal content" "Sorry you went over your 200GB quota".:lol:


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

dmurphy said:


> We expect things to Just Work -- our idea of fun isn't scanning for spyware, it's plugging in a device, having it Just Work, and actually ENJOYING IT.


My PC "just works" and I don't scan for spyware or virus's. I don't open attachments or surf pron, thus I don't get spyware. Simple. I plug in my MP3 player and it works just fine. 

I don't mind a Mac but it just doesn't run any of the games I play. Thus I will never have a Mac. The only other thing I use my computer for is email and web surfing. I'm not going to spend big $$$$$ on a Mac and run parallels or something when I can build a PC myself for a fraction of the cost and put Windows or Linux on it for cheap. Mac offers nothing to me, not one thing (note I'm talking about just me here, not you).

Look. The facts are that Macs are about 6% of the market. Companies like DirecTV have to decide do they spend tons of money and resoruces at such a small segment of the population or not. DirecTV has chosen not to do so. Simple as that. It's not that "macs don't matter", it's just that it's quite a small number of people and they'd rather spend their R&D money on 94% of the market.

Anyway, back to this regularly scheduled thread... :backtotop


----------



## DJConan (Sep 14, 2006)

jpeckinp said:


> I guess some people should start looking for somebody other than Commiecast as their broadband provider if stuff will be downloaded. I can see the *****ing start already "But I was downloading legal content" "Sorry you went over your 200GB quota".:lol:


I've been xfering over 200GB/mo with my work related stuff on Comcast. I can't imagine 200GB would be that invisible line. At 8800kbps, it doesn't take long to accumulate 200GB.


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sounds very cool. Unfortunately, I don't have the $300+ up front and then the monthly DVR service fee to get an HR-20.

Cable has few advantages over DBS in my mind, but VOD (cost and ease of use) is certainly one of them.


----------



## l3laze (Jan 10, 2007)

so let me get this straight....the VOD you are gonna have to pay to watch things? so basicly its Pay per view VOD...its not just going to be inculded ala comcast?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

l3laze said:


> so let me get this straight....the VOD you are gonna have to pay to watch things? so basicly its Pay per view VOD...its not just going to be inculded ala comcast?


It's going to be exactly like Comcast. There will be some free stuff, and some pay stuff.


----------



## jeffloby (Dec 3, 2005)

You can just plug the HR20 into your router can't you, instead of it being wireless?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Hate to be a grouch but how about another thread about setting up the connection and what is recommended?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The whole ethernet subthread has been moved to http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=85523.

Please keep this thread on topic.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

chicagojim said:


> I can't wait until my broadband provider (cable) starts whipping out the ban stick and shutting down users for reaching their "invisible" tier cap. I'm already probably downloading on the order of 80-140 GB a month. This should push me over their threshold nicely :lol:


My thoughts exactly.

Check out this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=85764


----------



## RobS (Mar 23, 2007)

I think the requirement that a user have a broadband connection, which is completely unrelated to D*, in order to fully leverage VOD is completely absurd. I understand now the technical aspects of satellite bandwidth, etc. What about folks who don't have broadband? Or have "low bandwidth" (eg 360k) broadband connections? This doesn't seem like a sound business model to me.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

RobS said:


> I think the requirement that a user have a broadband connection, which is completely unrelated to D*, in order to fully leverage VOD is completely absurd. I understand now the technical aspects of satellite bandwidth, etc. What about folks who don't have broadband? Or have "low bandwidth" (eg 360k) broadband connections? This doesn't seem like a sound business model to me.


I agree especially since it puts D* at the mercy of: A. a distribution system they can't control and B. potential competitors.

Having said that, I can't think of a feasible alternative that is in place today.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Kapeman said:


> I can't think of a feasible alternative that is in place today.


And that's exactly why it's being done like this. It's either broadband, or severely limited content. DirecTV has no choice.


----------



## vonzoog (Jul 23, 2005)

I have no choice and the only broadband I can get (and have) is by satellite. For those of you who don't know, satellite internet connection already regulates how much you can download in a given period of time.

This is not going to work for me. I hope I'm wrong, but I can't have my connection downloading content anytime it feels like it. If that happens my satellite provider will shut me down to dial-up speed.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

vonzoog said:


> I have no choice and the only broadband I can get (and have) is by satellite. For those of you who don't know, satellite internet connection already regulates how much you can download in a given period of time.
> 
> This is not going to work for me. I hope I'm wrong, but I can't have my connection downloading content anytime it feels like it. If that happens my satellite provider will shut me down to dial-up speed.


Yes, this is a common problem with sat delivered internet, and those of us with DSL, Cable or other higher speed stuff with no limitation on downloads often forget this bugaboo. I don't see VOD working for sat delivered internet...the fair use policy (read as download limits) will see to that.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> And that's exactly why it's being done like this. It's either broadband, or severely limited content. DirecTV has no choice.


Im also guessing that people without broadband will be able to watch the satilight delivered on demand content. I think D* has a good business model here given thier options. I would much rather have a wide varity of content over boadband then less content over just the sat. It will be interesting to see how stable VOD is once it is rolled out however. It is going to take a lot of bandwith on d*'s part.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

brewer4 said:


> Looks as if I need that bigger hard drive. eSATA enclosure I come.


We'll be puttin' in a stack-o-drives.

Mike

_GO HUSKIES!!_


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

thxultra said:


> Im also guessing that people without broadband will be able to watch the satilight delivered on demand content.


That'll probably be the case, but DirecTV hasn't confirmed it.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> That'll probably be the case, but DirecTV hasn't confirmed it.


Jeremy W is correct, I didn't ask that version of the question. We know that content will be delivered by both BB internet and satellite, but no breakdown on now vs. scheduled.

But its coming! 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## pcbosis (Sep 23, 2006)

I used to have cable (Time Warner) with their VOD and some of the VOD's are free but if you subscribed to the movie channels then you got them free for the VOD. I hope that Directv does not charge anything for this service as long as you subscribe to the top of the line programming package. This will more than likely need an internet connection to allow the movies to be downloaded into the HD DVR which means and additional expense for those that don't have internet (they can't be here because if you are reading this then you have internet) I can get up to 300k download with my dsl so it could take a while to download a movie if you select one and if it is in HD then you should expect to wait a lot longer for the movie to get to you unless they are going to stream the video directly to the HD DVR and not allow you to save it. Just my thoughts about the VOD


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

pcbosis said:


> I hope that Directv does not charge anything for this service as long as you subscribe to the top of the line programming package.


VOD itself will be a free service, nobody will have to pay to access it regardless of their programming package. The only fees will be for content that is purchased, just like PPVs. It'll work just like cable. There will be stuff that's free for everyone, stuff that's paid for everyone, and stuff that's free if you have the corresponding premium package.


----------

